# Best Buy Gets TiVo Series2



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

TiVo said that its next generation TiVo Series2 is available now exclusively at Best Buy locations nationwide and online at www.bestbuy.com for $399.99.

Additionally, customers will now have the opportunity to have their TiVo Series2 professionally installed by Best Buy. Basic in-home installation will be sold for $99.99.

TiVo Series2 provides consumers with increased recording capacity at a lower cost, recording and storing up to 60 hours of programming. The Series2 will allow consumers to enjoy future entertainment services such as music, digital photos, video party games, Internet radio and broadband video.

For more information on TiVo products, visit www.tivo.com.

From SkyRetailer (Used with permission)


----------

